# Pax-Man Mixing Screws for Ruixing or HLIC Carbs



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Anyone know where you can order mixing screws that goes on a Ruixing or HLIC Carburetor for a Homelite Blower. The tips broke on the Pac-Man screws that were on it. These screws are smaller in diameter (thread part) than your average Zama or Walbro Screws.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Finding parts for these carburetors is an exercise in futility! I don't think they supply parts for them. Replacement carburetors are cheap and I keep a couple of new ones on my service trailer. I would look around for a junk blower and maybe steal the adjustment screws out of an old junk carburetor.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

*Pac-Man Screws*

I kinda figured that. There is a junk place a couple of miles from here that has the same type blowers but I'll have to get the whole carb. I can't pull screws off. When it warms up I'll go look.


----------

